# Fehler bei GUI-Aktualisierung



## DeVisHD (31. Jan 2017)

Hallo liebe Forum User ,

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Programm/Spiel, und zwar wird ein GUI erstellt, allerdings wird eine void methode mit einer switch methode... umgangen, die das GUI dazu bringen soll bestimmte JLabels, die ich mit einem Bild bestückt habe , Visible bzw. wieder nicht Visible zu machen.
Hier die main:

```
package fischen.toyer.main;

import java.awt.EventQueue;

import fischen.toyer.gui.*;

public class Fischen {
   
    public static void main(String[] args){
       
        EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                try {
                    GUI frame = new GUI();
                    frame.setVisible(true);
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
       
    }

}
```

Und hier das GUI:

```
package fischen.toyer.gui;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;

import javax.swing.SwingConstants;
import javax.swing.border.EmptyBorder;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JPasswordField;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;

public class GUI extends JFrame implements MouseListener{

    /**
     *
     */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    /**
     * Passwort und Username in mysql datenbank
     */
    private String scorestr;
    private int spawn = 10;
    private int score=0;
   
    private JPanel contentPane;
    private JTextField textField;
    private JTextField textField_2;
    private JPasswordField passwordField;
    private JTextField txtRpScore;
    private JTextField textField_1;
    private JTextField txtScoreX;
    private JLabel lblNewLabel;
    private JLabel lblTeich;
    private JLabel lblFisch;
    private JLabel Fisch2;
    private JLabel lblNewLabel_1;
    private JLabel lblNewLabel_2;
    private JLabel lblFisch_1;
   
    //BufferedImage pic;
   
    public GUI() {
       
        /*URL pic_url = this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("pic/images.jpg"); //kein Slash vor dem Unterordner!
          
        //Bild laden mit ImageIO
        try {
            pic = ImageIO.read(pic_url);
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }*/
       
        setTitle("FishingFun");
        setResizable(true);
        setForeground(Color.WHITE);
        setFont(new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 12));
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setBounds(100, 100, 450, 300);
        contentPane = new JPanel();
        contentPane.setForeground(new Color(0, 0, 0));
        contentPane.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
        setContentPane(contentPane);
        contentPane.setLayout(null);
        contentPane.requestFocus();
       
        JLabel lblScore = new JLabel("Score:\r\n\r\n");
        lblScore.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        lblScore.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 22));
        lblScore.setBounds(337, 25, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(lblScore);
       
        textField = new JTextField();
        textField.setToolTipText("");
        textField.setBounds(186, 11, 86, 20);
        contentPane.add(textField);
        textField.setColumns(10);
       
        JLabel lblUsername = new JLabel("Username");
        lblUsername.setBounds(115, 14, 61, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblUsername);
       
        JLabel lblPassword = new JLabel("Password");
        lblPassword.setBounds(115, 36, 61, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblPassword);
       
        textField_2 = new JTextField();
        textField_2.setEditable(false);
        textField_2.setText(String.valueOf(score));
        textField_2.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        textField_2.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 60));
        textField_2.setBounds(337, 63, 87, 79);
        contentPane.add(textField_2);
        textField_2.setColumns(10);
       
        passwordField = new JPasswordField();
        passwordField.setBounds(186, 33, 86, 20);
        contentPane.add(passwordField);
       
        txtRpScore = new JTextField();
        txtRpScore.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 24));
        txtRpScore.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        txtRpScore.setEditable(false);
        txtRpScore.setText("RP");
        txtRpScore.setBounds(337, 171, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(txtRpScore);
        txtRpScore.setColumns(10);
       
        textField_1 = new JTextField();
        textField_1.setText("=");
        textField_1.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        textField_1.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 24));
        textField_1.setEditable(false);
        textField_1.setColumns(10);
        textField_1.setBounds(337, 197, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(textField_1);
       
        txtScoreX = new JTextField();
        txtScoreX.setText("score x 10");
        txtScoreX.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        txtScoreX.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 17));
        txtScoreX.setEditable(false);
        txtScoreX.setColumns(10);
        txtScoreX.setBounds(337, 223, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(txtScoreX);
       
        lblNewLabel = new JLabel("New label");
        lblNewLabel.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\images.png"));
        lblNewLabel.setBounds(105, -33, 236, 212);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel);
       
        lblFisch = new JLabel("Fisch1");
        lblFisch.setVisible(false);
        lblFisch.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index.png"));
        lblFisch.setBounds(30, 171, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblFisch);
       
        Fisch2 = new JLabel("Fisch2");
        Fisch2.setVisible(false);
        Fisch2.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index.png"));
        Fisch2.setBounds(145, 83, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(Fisch2);
       
        lblNewLabel_1 = new JLabel("Fisch3");
        lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(false);
        lblNewLabel_1.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblNewLabel_1.setBounds(166, 197, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel_1);
       
        lblNewLabel_2 = new JLabel("Fisch4");
        lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(false);
        lblNewLabel_2.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblNewLabel_2.setBounds(56, 122, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel_2);
       
        lblFisch_1 = new JLabel("Fisch5");
        lblFisch_1.setVisible(false);
        lblFisch_1.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblFisch_1.setBounds(201, 150, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblFisch_1);
       
        lblTeich = new JLabel("teich");
        lblTeich.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\Unbenannt.png"));
        lblTeich.setBounds(0, 83, 434, 178);
        contentPane.add(lblTeich);
       
    }
   
    public void SpawnManager(){
       
        /*
         * Abfrage machen, ob jmd. auf den Fisch klickt
         */
           
        switch (spawn) {
        case 0:
        lblFisch.setVisible(true);
        lblFisch.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblFisch.isVisible()){
                spawn = 2;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblFisch.setVisible(false);
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 1:
        Fisch2.setVisible(true);
        Fisch2.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(Fisch2.isVisible()){
                spawn = 3;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                Fisch2.setVisible(false);
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 2:
        lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(true);
        lblNewLabel_1.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblNewLabel_1.isVisible()){
                spawn = 4;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(false);
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 3:
        lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(true);
        lblNewLabel_2.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblNewLabel_2.isVisible()){
                spawn = 0;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(false);
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 4:
        lblFisch_1.setVisible(true);
        lblFisch_1.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblFisch_1.isVisible()){
                spawn = 1;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblFisch_1.setVisible(false);
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 10:
            textField_2.setText("G");
        break;   
       
        }
        }
       
       

        @Override
        public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }
}
```

Ich bräuchte eine gute Lösung, bin schon am Verzweifeln TT
Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

PS: Fragt bitte nicht was das Programm für einen Sinn hat, es soll zur Übung dienen und mir später vielleicht als Vorlage ;D, danke


----------



## DeVisHD (31. Jan 2017)

Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, werde ich sie euch natürlich beantworten ;D


----------



## Schmetterhand (31. Jan 2017)

Du hast neben Deinem langen Code vergessen, dein eigentliches Problem zu beschreiben!
Da Du irgendetwas mit einem "switch" geschrieben hast, habe ich mal Deinen Code kurz danach abgesucht: In der GUI-Klasse setzt Du die Variable "spawn" oben auf 10. Dann, in Deiner "switch"-Abfrage, hast Du einen Fall mit ganz wenig Code für den Wert 10 der genannten Variable, während die anderen Fälle (0-4), welche viel mehr Code beinhalten, gar nicht drankommen, da Du ja "spawn" gar nicht veränderst (außer eben in den nicht aufgerufen werdenden "switch"-Fällen ).
Schau am Besten nochmal darüber...

Gruß,
Schmetterhand


----------



## DeVisHD (31. Jan 2017)

Erstmal danke für eine so schnelle antwort.
Dann zur switch überprüfung:
Ich habe den fall 10 nir eingebaut um zu sehen ob die void gui, auf den spawnmanager zugreift und den wert spawn überprüft, tut es leider nichtTT.
Genau das ist übrigens mein problem ;D, sry falls das nicht so deutlich war.
Um es nochmal kurz zusammen zu fassen denk dir einfach den case 10 weg, und setzt für spawn sagen wir 1 ein. Mein Problem: die void GUI lässt in der void spawnmanager nicht den wert spawn mit switch überprüfen. Hoffe das hilft euch weiter


----------



## Robat (31. Jan 2017)

Du meinst sicherlich diese Methode `public void SpawnManager()` oder?

Du rufst die Methode ja auch nirgends in deinem Code auf - daher kann auch nix passieren o:

Mal davon abgesehen dass du dir folgendes merken solltest:
Klassennamen werden in UpperCammelCase geschrieben und der Rest- also Methoden, Variablen, .. - in lowerCammelCase.


----------



## DeVisHD (31. Jan 2017)

Danke auch für deine schnelle antwort.
Ich würde gerne noch fragen ob du genau tipps hättest, wie ich den void so aufrufen kann, das programm soll sozusagen in der fassung schaun, ob du mit der maus klickst, wenn du das machst den score um 1 erhöhen und ein label sichtbar machen und das gerade gezeigte wieder unsichtbarmachen.
Hättest du dafür vlt. Ein beispiel, wäre echt cool. Deinen rat werde ich auch befolgen


----------



## Robat (1. Feb 2017)

Hab zwar noch nicht ganz verstanden was du machen willst .. aber wenn du einfach nur willst, dass der User in dein JFrame klicken kann (egal wo hin) und sich dann immer andere JLabels sichtbar / unsichtbar machen könntest du das so machen:

- Füge deinem JFrame ein `MouseListener` hinzu (machst du ja schon - du benutzt ihn aber nicht)
- benutz die `mouseClicked(MouseEvent e);` Methode um zu prüfen ob der User geklickt hat
- hier drin fragst du deine `spawn` Variable ab und setzt dem entsprechend die JLabels auf `visibile` und erhöhst den Score

Das würde sicherlich auch einfacher gehen aber ich hab versucht mich an deinem bisherigen Code zu orientieren


----------



## DeVisHD (1. Feb 2017)

Ok werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## DeVisHD (1. Feb 2017)

Ich habe es jetzt hingekriegt Dank eurer Hilfe, an der Stelle noch mal ein großes Dankeschön
DANKESCHÖN ;D
PS: Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat kann er schauen wie ich es gelöst hab:
main:

```
package fischen.toyer.main;

import java.awt.EventQueue;

import fischen.toyer.gui.*;

public class Fischen {
   
    public static void main(String[] args){
       
        EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                try {
                    GUI frame = new GUI();
                    frame.setVisible(true);
                    GUI.SpawnManager();
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
       
    }

}
```

GUI:

```
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;

public class GUI extends JFrame implements MouseListener{

    /**
     *
     */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
   
    private static String scorestr;
    private static int spawn;
    private static int score=0;
    public static int timervalue=0;
    public static String password, username;
   
    public static Timer timer;
   
    private static JPanel contentPane;
    private static JTextField textField;
    private static JTextField textField_2;
    private static JPasswordField passwordField;
    private static JTextField txtRpScore;
    private static JTextField textField_1;
    private static JTextField txtScoreX;
    private static JLabel lblNewLabel;
    private static JLabel lblTeich;
    private static JLabel lblFisch;
    private static JLabel Fisch2;
    private static JLabel lblNewLabel_1;
    private static JLabel lblNewLabel_2;
    private static JLabel lblFisch_1;
    private JLabel lblNickallow;
    private JLabel lblPassallow;
   
    public GUI() {
       
        setTitle("FishingFun");
        setResizable(true);
        setForeground(Color.WHITE);
        setFont(new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 12));
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
        setBounds(100, 100, 450, 300);
        contentPane = new JPanel();
        contentPane.setForeground(new Color(0, 0, 0));
        contentPane.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
        setContentPane(contentPane);
        contentPane.setLayout(null);
        contentPane.requestFocus();
       
        JLabel lblScore = new JLabel("Score:\r\n\r\n");
        lblScore.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        lblScore.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 22));
        lblScore.setBounds(337, 25, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(lblScore);
       
        textField = new JTextField();
        textField.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
                if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
                    try{
                        if(textField.getText()!=null){
                        username = textField.getText();
                        lblNickallow.setForeground(Color.GREEN);
                        textField.setEditable(false);
                        //in mysql speichern lassen
                        System.out.println(username);
                        }
                    }catch(Exception ex){
                        ex.printStackTrace();
                    }
                }
            }
        });
        textField.setBounds(186, 11, 86, 20);
        contentPane.add(textField);
        textField.setColumns(10);
       
        JLabel lblUsername = new JLabel("Username");
        lblUsername.setBounds(115, 14, 61, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblUsername);
       
        JLabel lblPassword = new JLabel("Password");
        lblPassword.setBounds(115, 36, 61, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblPassword);
       
        textField_2 = new JTextField();
        textField_2.setEditable(false);
        textField_2.setText(String.valueOf(score));
        textField_2.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        textField_2.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 60));
        textField_2.setBounds(337, 63, 87, 79);
        contentPane.add(textField_2);
        textField_2.setColumns(10);
       
        passwordField = new JPasswordField();
        passwordField.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
                if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
                    try{
                        if(passwordField.getText()!=null){
                        password = passwordField.getText();
                        lblPassallow.setForeground(Color.GREEN);
                        passwordField.setEditable(false);
                        //in mysql speichern lassen
                        System.out.println(password);
                        }
                    }catch(Exception ex){
                        ex.printStackTrace();
                    }
                }
            }
        });
        passwordField.setBounds(186, 33, 86, 20);
        contentPane.add(passwordField);
       
        txtRpScore = new JTextField();
        txtRpScore.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 24));
        txtRpScore.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        txtRpScore.setEditable(false);
        txtRpScore.setText("RP");
        txtRpScore.setBounds(337, 171, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(txtRpScore);
        txtRpScore.setColumns(10);
       
        textField_1 = new JTextField();
        textField_1.setText("=");
        textField_1.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        textField_1.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 24));
        textField_1.setEditable(false);
        textField_1.setColumns(10);
        textField_1.setBounds(337, 197, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(textField_1);
       
        txtScoreX = new JTextField();
        txtScoreX.setText("score x 10");
        txtScoreX.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
        txtScoreX.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 17));
        txtScoreX.setEditable(false);
        txtScoreX.setColumns(10);
        txtScoreX.setBounds(337, 223, 87, 27);
        contentPane.add(txtScoreX);
       
        lblNickallow = new JLabel("!");
        lblNickallow.setForeground(Color.RED);
        lblNickallow.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 18));
        lblNickallow.setBounds(282, 14, 16, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblNickallow);
       
        lblPassallow = new JLabel("!");
        lblPassallow.setForeground(Color.RED);
        lblPassallow.setFont(new Font("Tahoma", Font.BOLD, 18));
        lblPassallow.setBounds(282, 36, 16, 14);
        contentPane.add(lblPassallow);
       
        lblNewLabel = new JLabel("New label");
        lblNewLabel.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\images.png"));
        lblNewLabel.setBounds(105, -33, 236, 212);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel);
       
        lblFisch = new JLabel("Fisch1");
        lblFisch.setVisible(false);
        lblFisch.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index.png"));
        lblFisch.setBounds(30, 171, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblFisch);
       
        Fisch2 = new JLabel("Fisch2");
        Fisch2.setVisible(false);
        Fisch2.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index.png"));
        Fisch2.setBounds(145, 83, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(Fisch2);
       
        lblNewLabel_1 = new JLabel("Fisch3");
        lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(false);
        lblNewLabel_1.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblNewLabel_1.setBounds(166, 197, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel_1);
       
        lblNewLabel_2 = new JLabel("Fisch4");
        lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(false);
        lblNewLabel_2.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblNewLabel_2.setBounds(56, 122, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblNewLabel_2);
       
        lblFisch_1 = new JLabel("Fisch5");
        lblFisch_1.setVisible(false);
        lblFisch_1.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\index2.png"));
        lblFisch_1.setBounds(201, 150, 100, 100);
        contentPane.add(lblFisch_1);
       
        lblTeich = new JLabel("teich");
        lblTeich.setIcon(new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\User\\Desktop\\Dev\\Fischen\\pic\\Unbenannt.png"));
        lblTeich.setBounds(0, 83, 434, 178);
        contentPane.add(lblTeich);
       
    }
   
    public static void SpawnManager(){
       
        /*
         * Stetige wiederholung der switch schleife
         */
       
        Random rand = new Random();
       
        int max = 4;
        int min = 0;
           
        spawn = rand.nextInt((max-min)+1)+min;
       
        switch (spawn) {
        case 0:
        lblFisch.setVisible(true);
        lblFisch.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblFisch.isVisible()){
                spawn = 4;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblFisch.setVisible(false);
                SpawnManager();
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 1:
        Fisch2.setVisible(true);
        Fisch2.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(Fisch2.isVisible()){
                spawn = 0;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                Fisch2.setVisible(false);
                SpawnManager();
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 2:
        lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(true);
        lblNewLabel_1.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblNewLabel_1.isVisible()){
                spawn = 1;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblNewLabel_1.setVisible(false);
                SpawnManager();
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 3:
        lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(true);
        lblNewLabel_2.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblNewLabel_2.isVisible()){
                spawn = 2;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblNewLabel_2.setVisible(false);
                SpawnManager();
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        case 4:
        lblFisch_1.setVisible(true);
        lblFisch_1.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
                if(lblFisch_1.isVisible()){
                spawn = 3;
                ++score;
                scorestr = String.valueOf(score);
                textField_2.setText(scorestr);
                lblFisch_1.setVisible(false);
                SpawnManager();
                }
            }
        });
        break;
       
        }
        }
       
       

        @Override
        public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }

        @Override
        public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
           
        }
}
```


----------



## DeVisHD (1. Feb 2017)

Das Programm kann soweit:
- Ein GUI wird erstellt
- Labels werden mit einem randint mit einer switch schleife visible, und wieder nicht visible gemacht
- wenn man auf diese labels klickt, denen man eine grafik hinzufügen kann, wird der score um 1 erhöht
- man kann auch einen username und ein password eingeben, das gespeichert wird und in der konsole ausgibt(später, falls ich mich noch dran erinnere, werde ich nochmal einen code posten, in dem auch mit mysql datenbank gearbeitet wird)

Soviel dazu, und nochmal zu sagen, es soll einfach ein bisschen ausprobieren und üben für mich oder auch andere, die sich vlt. noch den code anschauen und vlt. sogar was daraus lernen, sein.
Hoffentlich sieht man sich irgendwo auf dieser website wieder


----------

